# Giant Revel 2



## Punem (May 5, 2012)

Working on a very limited budget, and just getting into mountain biking, I believe I have finally decided on a Giant Revel 2. For any of you out there that have one or have any experience with one, what are your opinions of it?


----------



## zkid09 (May 2, 2012)

ive been doing a ton of research because im getting into biking on a budget as well. 
everyone that i have talked to say the giant has a great frame. very strong, but the components arent the best. most people have said that the revel two feels heavy in the woods but im unsure.

my local bike shop that sells giant is exactly the friendliest which is making me lean towards getting a specialized myself. 

check out a few different bikes. look at the trek 3500 or 3800, specialized hardrock, etc. theres a few that fit into your budget that ive looked at!


----------



## tomcollins15 (May 6, 2012)

I am also on about the same budget. I've been looking at the GT Aggressor 2.0, has anyone had any experience with this bike?


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

I researched the revel line quite a bit recently. If you can afford the jump to a revel 1, it is worth it (8 speed, disk brakes, slightly lighter components). I do not believe the extra money for the revel 0 is justified though. My 2 cents.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you have friends that know bikes and can help you, you can stretch a limited budget a lot further on a used bike.

Plenty of well-funded people buy a bike, ride it twice, and hang it up in the garage for two years. Then they need the space for something else and dump them on CL for much less than retail.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Giant Revel 2 XC Hardtail Reviews


----------



## john#21 (May 21, 2012)

My wife rides a Revel 1. She likes it. I was gonna buy one too but I knew i wanted a better fork so i went with a different bike.

I want to say its a nice entry level bike. It rides smooth, seems easy to pedal and brakes well. Yeah the fork doesn't lock out but she doesn't care. Its shifts pretty smoothly too. I don't care for sram shifters but they work fine enough.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

The Revel 0 is worth the bump in price, but if on a budget, and deciding between Revel 2 and Revel 1, get the Revel 1. They have a great frameset, super awesome geometry, and are great platforms to eventually upgrade. They aren't too heavy either, at least for their price range. I really like the Giant "sport" mountain bikes. I've owned 3 Giant Yukon's ('92, '09, '10) and loved each one of them. The 1992 was a front suspended 1x7, the 2009 was a rigid singlespeed and the 2010 was a front suspended 3x8. The Revel is just the new name for the Yukon that came in 2011. They are great beginning platforms and will treat you well for many years to come. I regret selling my Yukon's, actually.


----------



## Sil3nt611 (May 9, 2012)

I test rode a Revel 1 today. As a newbie to mountain biking that has only owned department store bikes, it definitely felt a lot better than any bike I've owned. It's worth the upgrade from the Revel 2 to 1 for the disc brakes if nothing else. After doing a couple test rides I think I have decided to go with a 29er though.


----------



## EssKay (Oct 12, 2012)

Punem said:


> Working on a very limited budget, and just getting into mountain biking, I believe I have finally decided on a Giant Revel 2. For any of you out there that have one or have any experience with one, what are your opinions of it?


Hey man, did you end up getting the Revel 2?
How do you like it?
And did you consider the Specialized Hardrock in your search?
Thanks


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

EssKay said:


> Hey man, did you end up getting the Revel 2?
> How do you like it?
> And did you consider the Specialized Hardrock in your search?
> Thanks


Both are good entry level bikes. I feel that the revel 1 is worth

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EssKay (Oct 12, 2012)

ehigh said:


> Both are good entry level bikes. I feel that the revel 1 is worth
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Well...I am on a limited budget...and the Revel 2 and Hardrock 2012 models are discounted at 340$ and 379$ repectively. I intend on doing a mix of road and easy trails. I also have an option of getting a Giant Boulder for 299$. But the Boulder doesn't have double walled wheels....I don't mind the Steel frame....any thoughts?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I prefer the revel over the boulder, but that's up to you.


----------



## EssKay (Oct 12, 2012)

ehigh said:


> I prefer the revel over the boulder, but that's up to you.


Yeah me as well. But its down between the Revel 2 and HardRock. 
For beginner, do I really need to bother about Freewheel or Cassette types?
Was thinking, I'd get the Revel 2 for 340$ and maybe spend the left over money on tire sealant, maybe upgraded saddle.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

EssKay said:


> For beginner, do I really need to bother about Freewheel or Cassette types?


Yes.

Freewheel hubs have a bunch of exposed axle on the drive side. People have durability problems with them, especially if they're spaced for a 7-speed freewheel. They're also not cross-compatible with the most common maintenance parts. It's not terribly difficult to get 7-speed freewheels, but it's still an extra annoyance.

Take your $340 and make some phone calls. Most decent-sized cities support some used bike shops. The Revel 2 comes with the lowest of low-end components. There's stuff that's not serviceable, stuff that's not appropriate for riding off-road, and everything's heavy and will give you a pretty short service life. Giant is a business and they try to address every pricepoint that they can fit retail bikes into and keep a good margin. Some of the offerings at the low end are pretty crappy.


----------



## EssKay (Oct 12, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Yes.
> 
> Freewheel hubs have a bunch of exposed axle on the drive side. People have durability problems with them, especially if they're spaced for a 7-speed freewheel. They're also not cross-compatible with the most common maintenance parts. It's not terribly difficult to get 7-speed freewheels, but it's still an extra annoyance.
> 
> Take your $340 and make some phone calls. Most decent-sized cities support some used bike shops. The Revel 2 comes with the lowest of low-end components. There's stuff that's not serviceable, stuff that's not appropriate for riding off-road, and everything's heavy and will give you a pretty short service life. Giant is a business and they try to address every pricepoint that they can fit retail bikes into and keep a good margin. Some of the offerings at the low end are pretty crappy.


Thanks for the response. Will go test ride the Revel 2 and Hardrock tomorrow and make up my mind. will also give some used bike shops a call.
Thanks


----------



## Sagerider (Oct 13, 2012)

I had the 2011 model for roughly 4 months. I really enjoyed it. I soon began to wonder whether or not I should have spent the money going for the Revel 1 instead. I spent a few bucks upgrading the bike and in the end I spent as much as I would have on the Revel 1, just on the brake conversion. The wheels on the Revel 2 don't accept disk brakes and you'll have to replace them if you want to convert the braking system. The bike weighed roughly 33lbs. And I wanted to do some wait trimming, so I decided to sell and go a different route. 

I got a bargain on a Cannondale Trail Sl3 for not much more, but it was a complete upgrade for a fraction of what I would have spent doing it myself. I think the Revel 2 in a well built machine and it took some time getting use to the idea of having to off load it, but in the end I feel like I made the right decision.


----------



## EssKay (Oct 12, 2012)

I test rode the following bikes yesterday

1. 2012 Giant Revel 2
2. 2012 Specialized HardRock
3. 2012 Trek 3700

The Giant was the first non-walmart kinda bike I rode. It rode well, but the LBS backtracked on its price. They said they were offering discounts only on 2011 models and not 2012. A few days ago that was not the case. anyway, they were selling it for 380$ + tax.

Next up I went to a different LBS and test rode the Specialized Hardrock. It rode way way better than the Revel 2. They also had me test a left over Trek 3700 with disc brakes. The Specialized still felt better and I liked the initial bite of the V-Brakes better than the Disc brakes on the Trek. And anyway the Trek was out of my budget. 

Bought the Specialized HardRock for 375$ + tax. The shop was very helpful and stuck to their word.
Rode the bike back home...about 4 miles. It rides so smooth and I am totally happy with my purchase. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## 40Acres (Aug 13, 2012)

EssKay said:


> I test rode the following bikes yesterday
> 
> 1. 2012 Giant Revel 2
> 2. 2012 Specialized HardRock
> ...


Congrats man! Glad you were able to test ride them, and settle on the one you thought felt best.


----------



## EssKay (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks man.
Just need to buy some Bike LED lights Front/Back now.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

If you're looking for a set of tiny LED lights, scope out the Planet Bike Spok lights. They're $25 for the pair through REI. Not the brightest lights available, but they're tiny and removable with the included velcro straps. 
Congrats on your purchase!!


----------



## nostra (Mar 16, 2012)

EssKay, how is that Hardrock treating you a week or so in? Anything you've added to it since? Any post purchase regrets or never looked back and all bliss?


----------



## EssKay (Oct 12, 2012)

nostra said:


> EssKay, how is that Hardrock treating you a week or so in? Anything you've added to it since? Any post purchase regrets or never looked back and all bliss?


So far so good. Just been riding on the street. Shifts smooth and rides real nice. Street tires would surely make it ride better on the streets. Haven't added anything serious. Just some Blackburn LED front and rear lights and a Topeak Aero Wedge Pack.
No regrets at all. Haven't done any trails yet, but I doubt I would be adding anything to it any time soon. Looking forward to riding some trails soon.


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

Looks like I got to this thread too late  I used a Revel-1 for the past year and a half for everything from 50 mile dirt/pavement trips, towing my son on a trail-a-bike, and even raced on it. I believe geometry and fit are important to actually spending time in your saddle and that bike just fits me perfect. If I wasn't building up a 29er now, I'd definitely spend some money and upgrade the Revel.

As I said though, fit, feel, etc. is very important so you made the right decision if the Hardrock feels right. It's a great frame to upgrade as well. Now go get it dirty


----------

